# Milo's updated pics. Full blooded or not?



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok guys I don't know if you remember my boy Milo, the one with the unusual mask that had a lot of people guessing if he had husky in him, his father being half husky etc... Anyway I talked to the owner of Milo's parents and he said that Lobo (the father) is full blooded German shepherd, Lobo's dad was an all white shepherd and the mother was a registered cream and black reverse mask. So lobo came out with poor pigmentation, he showed me an old pic from Lobo's mom and she looks like the dog from the littlest hobo. So... That explains why Milo and his brothers mask.


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

here he is just now at 8 weeks


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

in here you can compare his mask to that of champions from the 50s with that kind of mask


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm interesting mine kind of has similar markings (but longhair). The mom was full gsd but the dad looked full as well, but if not. I was never sure.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a cute puppy and tired to best time to take a picture ! Great sweater!!! He looks purebred the mom sure is. My grandma had a German shepherd mix growing up I now think she was now possibly purebred she did not have the black saddle but all tan with scattered black few hairs. Shepherds do come in many colors and patterns.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

What a cutie! I am seeing a Husky/GSD type mix, while those markings did exist in the past it is very hard to find them nowadays. And beyond color your pup's skull shape,ears, and expression remind me of a Husky type from that picture. Do you have any better ones? 

And you can never really say if a dog is pure without actually knowing their history. Their are purebred dogs who look like they're mixes, and mixes who look pure. Genetics are just so complex, and mixing can be generations back. Just love your pup! That's the most important thing, they don't care what they are.  I'd just say "German Shepherd mix" and call it good. But just as an example this dog is 1/4th Corgi, she was part of a breeding program to introduce naturally bobbed tails to Boxers. You'd never think there was Corgi in this dog if you saw it walk down the road! (And the Corgi came from her dam, so no "maybe another male got in there") 








And to show further how genetics vary, this is her littermate.


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

Cschmidt88 said:


> What a cutie! I am seeing a Husky/GSD type mix, while those markings did exist in the past it is very hard to find them nowadays. And beyond color your pup's skull shape,ears, and expression remind me of a Husky type from that picture. Do you have any better ones?
> 
> And you can never really say if a dog is pure without actually knowing their history. Their are purebred dogs who look like they're mixes, and mixes who look pure. Genetics are just so complex, and mixing can be generations back. Just love your pup! That's the most important thing, they don't care what they are.  I'd just say "German Shepherd mix" and call it good. But just as an example this dog is 1/4th Corgi, she was part of a breeding program to introduce naturally bobbed tails to Boxers. You'd never think there was Corgi in this dog if you saw it walk down the road! (And the Corgi came from her dam, so no "maybe another male got in there")
> 
> ...

















I don't know... Notice the round muzzle and square heads of these 8 weeks huskies


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

OP, this is the second thread you've started on this topic in which you argue with every differing opinion you receive. I'm not sure I understand the point? 

If you wanted to be sure you had a purebred, you should have bought a registered dog from registered parents. You didn't do that, so yeah, you run the risk of it not being a purebred. Your puppy may be a purebred, but it is rather unusual looking. You'll likely never really know. 

But honestly, who cares? He's your dog - love him for what he is and stop being so hung up on what else he may or may not be.


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

BrodyRoo said:


> OP, this is the second thread you've started on this topic in which you argue with every differing opinion you receive. I'm not sure I understand the point?
> 
> If you wanted to be sure you had a purebred, you should have bought a registered dog from registered parents. You didn't do that, so yeah, you run the risk of it not being a purebred. Your puppy may be a purebred, but it is rather unusual looking. You'll likely never really know.
> 
> But honestly, who cares? He's your dog - love him for what he is and stop being so hung up on what else he may or may not be.


You are right  who cares what he is, he doesn't. It was not my intention to make it look like I'm arguing with everyone who has different opinions, but rather a debate to exchange opinions and expose one's point of view. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

yovanimt said:


> I don't know... Notice the round muzzle and square heads of these 8 weeks huskies


Not all Huskies look like that. Alaskan Huskies for example can vary a tooon as they are bred for work, not looks. Huskies have suffered like some other breeds from popularity and this causes a lot of variance in appearance due to Joe Schmoe breeding them willy nilly, etc. And a mix can show some features of their heritage and not all. Here's another Husky









And not saying it necessarily must be Husky, but from the pics supplied your pup does not look pure GSD to me. Your pup will change a lot as he grows however. Puppies go through a lot of odd stages, he will show more true to himself when he is older.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lobo is a cutie. If there is variance in Huskies their is certainly variance in GSDs


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking at the pictures you posted of the litter I definitely see Husky influence. You don't get these colors from a GSD breeding.


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Not all Huskies look like that. Alaskan Huskies for example can vary a tooon as they are bred for work, not looks. Huskies have suffered like some other breeds from popularity and this causes a lot of variance in appearance due to Joe Schmoe breeding them willy nilly, etc. And a mix can show some features of their heritage and not all. Here's another Husky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, time will tell. Can't wait


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Lobo is a cutie. If there is variance in Huskies their is certainly variance in GSDs


Yep that is what I thought, there are variances in all breeds here's a picture of Faster, my Boxer at 12 years old (we lost him to cancer last year  ) our neighbors had two solid color boxers who had a different built than mine. Their heads were rounder and their built more stocky as for mine he had a leaner look with a more pronounced waist and and a slimmer head as well.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

yovanimt said:


> Yep that is what I thought, there are variances in all breeds here's a picture of Faster, my Boxer at 12 years old (we lost him to cancer last year  ) our neighbors had two solid color boxers who had a different built than mine. Their heads were rounder and their built more stocky as for mine he had a leaner look with a more pronounced waist and and a slimmer head as well.


Beautiful Boxer!! We had two Boxers many years ago - Arnold lived to age 14. Do you have Boxers with your Shepherds? I often thought that if I got a second larger dog, it would be a Boxer -such fantastic dogs! Also, are there not differences in look between the American and German bred Boxers?


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> Beautiful Boxer!! We had two Boxers many years ago - Arnold lived to age 14. Do you have Boxers with your Shepherds? I often thought that if I got a second larger dog, it would be a Boxer -such fantastic dogs! Also, are there not differences in look between the American and German bred Boxers?


Thank you, he was a beautiful dog with a beautiful soul. The most loving, and playful dog I ever had, at 12 years old he was still a puppy at heart. Always ready to be silly. And no, I never had a boxer and shepherd together. And the differences between American and German aren't that big and often go unnoticed to the naked eye. The euro boxer has a rounder and shorter snout.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

want to settle this ?

get the kits from DDC Veterinary https://vetdnacenter.com 

they have a kit for paternity testing which will verify the sire and dam.

You will need to go back to the breeder and get a cheek swab from the "sire"
and a cheek swab from the dam. You will provide a cheek swab from you young pup.

This will either confirm the proposed male as sire , or rule him out , which means there is
a visiting suitor who had his way.

This will identify the paternity of YOUR pup. The others may belong to another sire. A female is
able to carry the progeny of more than one male . There are some litters which will have two males on purpose to capitalize on a superior female and the nature of a female having limited breeding years.

BUT each pup will only be the progeny of ONE male . 

This Vet service also provides kits for "Canine Breed Selector.
Find Available DNA Tests by Breed)

The non-gsd portion will be detected (if this is the case)


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

carmspack said:


> want to settle this ?
> 
> get the kits from DDC Veterinary https://vetdnacenter.com
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll keep it in mind, although I must say, I would rather spend $90 on toys, food, other stuff on him than a DNA test, the results won't make a difference. He on the other side, I am sure will make a difference in our lives.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

carmspack said:


> want to settle this ?
> 
> get the kits from DDC Veterinary https://vetdnacenter.com
> 
> ...


Well the sire looks like a Husky/GSD cross, facial shape is more GSD-like but pigment is very Husky. But I agree that breed testing would be interesting!

Responding to OP again. 

And yes there is variance in the GSD but there is a HUGE different between variance in structure, variance of coat colors within genes present in the breed (Ie, a weaker mask, stronger black pigment, stronger tan points, finer bone, smaller ears, etc) and "variance" in a totally different gene not seen in the breed. If I say there is variety within the GSD, I don't mean that they come in merle. They simply don't, doesn't matter how much they vary that gene is not present in the breed. In the litter picture the one puppy has a white face mask, nearly white in color, and a white blaze down it's face. These are not genes seen in the GSD. But trademark Husky markings.

I'm sorry if it upsets you, love your puppy. What's most important is that he fits you and that you bond well with him. My first major sport and service dog was a mixed breed, you can do a lot with them! He changed me life and made me into a better person, as well as forced me to learn a lot. Enjoy your boy. : )


----------



## yovanimt (Nov 23, 2016)

Cschmidt88 said:


> Well the sire looks like a Husky/GSD cross, facial shape is more GSD-like but pigment is very Husky. But I agree that breed testing would be interesting!
> 
> Responding to OP again.
> 
> ...


Not upset at all. I am sure I will learn a lot from him.


----------

